# coin cleaner?



## kyhunter06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have recently found an 1831 large cent.  I have got a lot of gunk off of it but there are some that look like there on there pretty good.  Any Ideas on a cleaner or idea.


----------



## Marko (Sep 12, 2006)

For value reasons I would not attemp to clean it. The most I would do is soak it in olive oil (for up to a month) and use water, mild soap, and a very soft cloth. I have seen dirty ones on ebay NOT sell for $5, so I doubt it's worth a lot, but bet it was a great find!


----------



## capsoda (Sep 13, 2006)

An utlrasonic cleaner with a plastic basket and some silver cleaner afterward is the safest way on minted coins. Poured, hammered or hot stamped coins are a different story.


----------



## tombstone (Sep 13, 2006)

copper coins corrode.  if you do manage to clean the gunk off the surface will look like the surface of the moon.  leave it be.


----------



## bearswede (Sep 14, 2006)

> copper coins corrode.


 
  Not necessarily true... I've cleaned many Roman coins that were severely encrusted and got them looking like new (of course, this is not the most desireable state... I then re-patina-ed them)... It all depends on soil and burial environment... And the metal mix...

  These were cheap coins... Best to use a lot of caution with something with the potential to be rare/valuable...  Consult an expert on early American coins...


  Ron


----------

